# Qualität der Live CD

## nephron

Ich ärgere mich ständig über die zum Download bereitgestellten iso's der LiveCD. Ich benutze meist die Minimal-Version, da ich die graphische Installationsroutine für absolut sinnlos halte. Gentoo ist und bleibt, meiner Meinung nach, eine Distribution, die nur von Leuten benutzt wird, die wissen was sie mit ihrem Computer machen. 

Egal, Ich verwende viele Kernelmodule zur Verschlüsselung von Festplatten. Nicht nur dass ich gezwungen war, die neue 2008.0 BETA zu benutzen, da ich einen beschissenen Marvel-Chipsatz auf dem Board habe, NEIN, nun sind auch keine Module für Cryptography mehr auf der LiveCD 2008.0 minimal,, 

Ich muss das hier jetzt echt mal loswerden..:

```
Warum zur hölle gibt es bei jeder livecd immerwieder ecken und kanten die in vorherigen versionen in ordnung waren???
```

Ich beziehe die iso's von der main-page. Gibt es noch andere Orte? Kennt jmd. Ein iso was einfach mal nicht an allen Ecken beschnitten ist und einen nicht immer zur weissglut treibt..? In kurzen Worten: Hat jemand eine Expert-LiveCD für spezielle Anforderungen an die Installations-Umgebung??? 

Ich hättge so gern mal eine LiveCD auf der alle Werkzeuge drauf sind die ich zu benutzen pflege. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie man eine LiveCD baut... Es muss doch schon iso's geben.. Ich kann doch nicht der Einzigste sein der mit den Standard-LiveCD's unzufrieden ist...

n3ph

EDIT: Ich werde jetzt nochmal die große LiveCD laden und brennen.. Testen ob dort die Module vorhanden sind..  :Sad:  Ich kotze

(Ich habe @ home mind. 15-17 Gentoo-CD's)

----------

## schachti

Nimm doch einfach Knoppix oder eine andere, x-beliebige Live CD, die das drauf hat, was Du brauchst. Ist doch egal, von wo aus Du chroot'est.

----------

## ConiKost

Ich finde die Gentoo CD sowieso lustig.

Damit ist es nicht möglich ein Gentoo uclibc System aufzusetzen, weil im Kernel CONFIG_UID16 fehlt lol.

----------

## misterjack

BETA

Macht Bugs auf anstatt hier rumzujammern. Meine Güte

----------

## Finswimmer

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum. --Finswimmer

Ja ja, die Frage haben wir hier öfter  :Wink: 

Standardantwort: Arbeite mit, wenn dich was dran stört. 

Gentoo ist leider chronisch unterbesetzt und da gibt es dann halt nur eine "minimale" CD und keine "ich-kann-alles"-CD wie Knoppix.

Tobi

----------

## nephron

wie kann ich mich denn in der gentoo-entwickling miteinbringen? An welchen stellen muss ich denn "da" sein 

ich meine, wie kann ich mitmachen? Wo muss ich mich melden?

----------

## ocin

hatte bisher jede livecd seit 2005.0 mal drin - bei jeder geht irgendwas nicht (mal ssh kaputt, mal net-setup kaputt, mal keymap etc..) :D

lol, gentoo

----------

## nephron

Mir geht es nicht darum dass ich die Distri schlecht machen will. Ich kenn einfach mal nix was in dieser Art und Weise geiler ist als gentoo (Wobei ich immernoch Debian auf Servern einsetzte - was sich auch nie ändern wird denke ich)

Probleme mit solchen tools hatte ich auch ständig. Das liegt aber selten an den tools..

Ich verstehe nicht wer wo diese ISO's baut und warum diese nicht von der Community getestet und bewertet werden können, sodass gleich einfach mal eine Weiter-Entwicklung dieser ISO's zu verzeichen ist..

n3ph

----------

## tgurr

 *nephron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wer wo diese ISO's baut und warum diese nicht von der Community getestet und bewertet werden können, sodass gleich einfach mal eine Weiter-Entwicklung dieser ISO's zu verzeichen ist..
> 
> 

 

Siehe die Ankündigung der 2008.0_beta1, mit dem Hinweis im Bezug auf die Community/Bugreports:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080401-release-beta1.xml

Und dann wäre da auch noch die gentoo-releng Mailing-Liste:

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-releng/

----------

## xraver

 *nephron wrote:*   

> wie kann ich mich denn in der gentoo-entwickling miteinbringen? An welchen stellen muss ich denn "da" sein 
> 
> ich meine, wie kann ich mitmachen? Wo muss ich mich melden?

 

Baue doch einfach die Ultimative Gentoo LiveCD.  und poste den Link hier ins Forum. Sollte diese Cd dann besser als die GentooCD sein und Gentoo like - dann werden sich bestimmt auch die Dev´s dafür interessieren  :Wink: .

Ich persönlich bin eh der Meinung das Gentoo sich in Sachen LiveCd einfach mit einen anderen Projekt zusammen tuen sollte. Dann hat man eine vernünftige LiveCD und das Gentoo Projekt brauch sich darum nicht mehr kümmern. Aber das hatte ich ja schon einmal gepostet  :Wink: 

----------

## Fabiolla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ....Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie man eine LiveCD baut...
> 
> 

 

-> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO#LiveCDs

Hab mir nach einem HowTo eine 'private LiveCd' erstellt - ist nicht allzuschwer.

Desweiteren hat man den Riesenvorteil das man selbst entscheiden kann was draufsein soll oder nicht.

----------

## pablo_supertux

@nephron: Gegenfrage: >_< Wieso beschwerst du dich im Forum über BETA Software statt die Bugs an bugs.gentoo.org zu melden? Damit würdest du der Entwicklung der LiveCD mehr helfen, als mit diesem Thread  :Wink: 

edit: danke musv

----------

## musv

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> bugs.genoo.org

 

+t

----------

## hoschi

Die gute alte (neue!) Universal-CD fuer x86 und x86_64

----------

## Evildad

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die gute alte (neue!) Universal-CD fuer x86 und x86_64

 

Gibts da eigentlich auch Updates?

----------

## hoschi

Ist immer noch neuer und zuverlaessiger als alles was von Gentoo angeboten wird. Ich zaehle die Beta-CDs nicht mit, aus gutem Grund.

Ansonsten einfach mal Tobias Scherbaum fragen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Die gute alte (neue!) Universal-CD fuer x86 und x86_64 
> 
> Gibts da eigentlich auch Updates?

 

Im Prinzip ja, ist halt nur alles eine Frage der Zeit ... momentan hab ich etlichen anderen Kram auf der Liste stehen, der deutlich höher priorisiert ist.

----------

## hoschi

Oder warten bis er hier was schreibt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Earthwings

nephron, kannst Du bitte die Anzahl der Schimpfworte in Zukunft niedrig halten? Danke. Den Titel hab ich mal von ">_< Wieso ist die livecd immer so scheiße???" geändert.

----------

## nephron

[quote=Earthwings]nephron, kannst Du bitte die Anzahl der Schimpfworte in Zukunft niedrig halten? Danke. Den Titel hab ich mal von ">_< Wieso ist die livecd immer so scheiße???" geändert.[/quote]

Jo, ich werds berücksichtigen, ich war zu wütend um mich zu dem Zeitpunkt angemessener zu artikulieren, sry  :Wink: 

Thx für die links.. 

```

TING (This Is Not Gentoo) is a Gentoo-based LiveCD used for installing Gentoo on a non-networked system.

It is comparable to Gentoo's Universal-InstallCD's which have been discontinued as of the 2006.0 release. 

```

schade  :Sad:  ich brauche etwas für server...

Zu dem Thema Bug-Report... 

Ich hab mich mal in die Liste eingelesen und muss mal feststellen, das ich nur selten sinnvolle Beiträge lesen konnte. ( Ich meine damit die  gentoo-releng Mailing-Liste ) Auch ging mir daraus nicht hervor dass es irgendwo einen SVN oder der gleichen gibt. 

Und ich rede hier nicht von Bug's Leute...

Nur von Funktionalität die in den Versionen zuvor schon elementar erreicht wurde, jedoch hier bei dem (ja) BETA-Release außen vor gelassen wird. 

Und ich will nicht meckern..

Aber mein Problem ist einfach nur, das es keine Gentoo-LiveCD gibt, auf der alle (von mir) benötigten Kernel-Module enthalten sind. Da ich wie gesagt einen Marvel-Chipsatz auf dem Board vor mir habe geht nur die 2008-BETA, wo aber wieder die ganzen crypt-module nicht enthalten sind. 

n3ph

----------

## dertobi123

 *nephron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> TING (This Is Not Gentoo) is a Gentoo-based LiveCD used for installing Gentoo on a non-networked system.
> ...

 

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? 

 *nephron wrote:*   

> Aber mein Problem ist einfach nur, das es keine Gentoo-LiveCD gibt, auf der alle (von mir) benötigten Kernel-Module enthalten sind. Da ich wie gesagt einen Marvel-Chipsatz auf dem Board vor mir habe geht nur die 2008-BETA, wo aber wieder die ganzen crypt-module nicht enthalten sind.

 

Mach eine Liste was du wo wie und überhaupt gerne hättest und ich schaue mal was davon ich für die nächste TING-Scheibe umsetzen kann ...

----------

## hoschi

Ich verstehe ihn auch nicht   :Confused: 

----------

## nephron

hui super lange her... hab mir einen boot-usb-stick gebaut.. 

Ich schrieb das ich etwas für Maschienen brauche die also network-based sind...

 *Quote:*   

> TING (This Is Not Gentoo) is a Gentoo-based LiveCD used for installing Gentoo on a non-networked system.

 

Oder hab ich die aussage überbewertet?

----------

## rc

Schon sehr spät hier .. aber mal ein Versuch der Klärung.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... used for installing Gentoo on a non-networked system ...
> 
> 

 

Heißt hier so viel wie, dass es auch möglich ist Gentoo auf einem System ohne Netzwerk usw. zu installieren.

Normalerweise muss man sich ja 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... the official stages and snapshot plus additional distfiles as published by
> 
> Gentoo's Release Engineering Team ...
> ...

 

selbst herunterladen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... non-networked system ...
> 
> 

 

Meint also nicht, dass hier bei dem dann installierten Gentoo-System Netzwerk deaktiviert oder die Unterstützung dafür nicht vorhanden wäre.

Ich hoffe ich hab Deine Frage jetzt richtig verstanden.

Gruß

rc

----------

